# Looking for DIY livery Farnham/Frensham or around...



## Gilly2Bella (19 October 2014)

We are looking for 3 spaces, we currently pay an extortionate amount but have no school, no shelter in the fields (natural or otherwise) and are seeking a lovely yard to call home for our three mares. 
We are willing to go further afield but good hacking is a must. 
Thankyou for any help.


----------



## neddy man (19 October 2014)

try www.liverylist.co.uk or www.liveryfinder.co.uk  they show 20 yards within a 10 mile radius,  one may just be what you are looking for .


----------



## Gilly2Bella (20 October 2014)

neddy man said:



			try www.liverylist.co.uk or www.liveryfinder.co.uk  they show 20 yards within a 10 mile radius,  one may just be what you are looking for .
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know about livery finder, but have tried livery list. Thankyou


----------



## Scarlett (20 October 2014)

Priory in Frensham does DIY, there's also Farm Stables in Thursley if you're willing to make the drive - the hacking there is awesome...!

Not a lot of DIY in the Farnham area - good luck!


----------



## Gilly2Bella (20 October 2014)

Haha, there definitely isn't a lot to be had! Having 3 makes life impossible! 
Thankyou so much x


----------



## chokablok (26 October 2014)

Mayfair farm in Churt?


----------



## Gilly2Bella (26 October 2014)

Mayfair farm? Hmmm, don't know of that one, probably ride past every day! Haha, Thankyou! Will look them up and enquire!


----------

